# PSD file



## liamhoward (Feb 18, 2016)

Good day,

A couple of days ago updated its Photoshop CC 14.0 file save it make a backup copy.

Today, at the opening of a file I found the following error: "The document" filename.psd "could not be opened. Photoshop can not open files in the" Adobe Photoshop file "format."

I have no idea what to do next as you open the file.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi liamhoward, welcome to the forum!  Is this happening with all PSD files or just specific ones?


----------



## caterpixie851 (Feb 25, 2016)

I would like to choose the steps below to get back corrupted .psd file or another variant for severe .psd corruption and as additional service there are threads where you can get more variants of solution

https://photoshop.recoverytoolbox.com/ Recovery Toolbox for Photoshop
https://www.techrepublic.com/forums/questions/repairing-damaged-adobe-photoshop-psd-files/
https://itknowledgeexchange.techtarget.com/itanswers/psd-repair-tools-for-photoshop-cs6/


Here's a good trick that's works in many cases. You'll be using Fireworks to open, and re-save the Photoshop file. This will fix most corruptions.


Open the corrupt Photoshop file in Fireworks.
Use Fireworks to save it as a .psd Photoshop file. (Important: Do Not save it as a Fireworks file or another extension, because Photoshop may not recognize the layers, or you could lose data.)
Remember to give your file a different name when saving, so you won't overwrite your original. (A good idea would be to create a backup of your original before trying this procedure.)
Open your newly created file in Photoshop.
Remember that many effects will not show in Fireworks, but should show up in the Photoshop layers.

Fireworks plays nicely with Photoshop, and generally preservers the most of the original layers/data. The older Fireworks versions are ok at this technique, but the newer CS versions are really good at preserving/transferring information. This works well when Photoshop and Fireworks are the same version/suite, to avoid the diffrent version (too old/new) conflict. If your file is badly corrupted, you may be able to get some of your data back using this technique.


----------



## Tomwrick (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey, the PSD file created on the previous version of Adobe Photoshop might won't support some features or minor change made in the filenameof PSD file might cause Photoshop unable to open the .psdfile. Try out reading this page Repair PSD Files you'll know the method to fix it.


----------

